# Highest Minimum you are Comfortable with



## WillPromo (Dec 22, 2010)

What number would you be comfortable with printing up front with a fulfillment company that handles the check out and shipping only of an item that is linked through your private site?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Comfortable from what standpoint? Trust?


----------



## WillPromo (Dec 22, 2010)

Trust and financially. This hypothetical co would also offer inventory management etc.


----------



## WillPromo (Dec 22, 2010)

Is 72/design a marketable number people are willing to do at the outset?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

1 for me.. I would rather have 1 shirt done at a time instead of 24 done and they don't sell and come back to me blaming me for not selling.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

We have done as littlle as 1 to as high 580 2 sided


----------

